# Ruger SR1911 HD Videos - Field Strip, Slide Disassembly, Close Up



## NCWalrus (Mar 14, 2012)

Hey guys -

I posted several videos on you-tube with my Ruger SR1911 trying to help out some prospective buyers/current owners and thought I'd share on here

Field Strip - 



HD Close Up - 




I hope I help a couple of you guys out ... let me know if you have any questions


----------



## 870ShellShucker (Oct 12, 2011)

Nice piece of steel. I purchased a Remington 1911R1 recently. I didn't see any Rugers in stock locally.


----------



## maross396 (Dec 16, 2010)

nice vid, anyone know how often this should be done when cleaning?


----------



## Easy_CZ (Jul 20, 2012)

Great videos. Thanks for doing those. 

What do you recommend for the initial cleaning/lubing for the SR1911? Same as any other new 1911?


----------

